# Dovecote plans



## andys wood shed

Hi all

I am looking for some plans to make a dovecote. :?: 

Does anyone have some plans they are willing to share or direct me to somewhere they can be purchased.

tips, advice and any photos would be appreciated

cheers

Andy


----------



## jasonB

Norm made one on NYW, you can get the plans from Brimarc

May also be worth looking in this sites links section, there are several "free plans" sites listed there.

We do also have a birdhouse specialist on the site, though they may be a bit too elaborate :wink: , hopefully someone can post a link to their birdhouses as the members name escapes me

EDIT found it now, hereis his site

Jason


----------



## Steve Maskery

Andy,
According to my database (which, unfortunately I have let lapse, so nothing has gone in for the last couple of years - maybe more), there have been dovecotes in:

GW40 Feb 96
GW67 Mar 98
GW123 Jul 02
Trad Wood 51 Aug 94

It depends how far back your archives go. Sometimes libraries have bound annuals of magazines. I know Woodworker used to be available as a bound yearbook in my local when I was a kid. Not sure if that is still the case.


----------



## Lord Nibbo

andys wood shed":11ev8czw said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking for some plans to make a dovecote. :?:
> 
> Does anyone have some plans they are willing to share or direct me to somewhere they can be purchased.
> 
> tips, advice and any photos would be appreciated
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy



Hi Andy, I don't know if there is any mention of plans but there is a very long thread on the subject HERE
I think you may find it of interest.


----------



## andys wood shed

Thanks Lord Nibbo and All other posters,


most helpfull

andy


----------



## andys wood shed

Jason (JFC) has kindly sent me a set of plans for a dovecote so now i ve just got to decide on the choice of wood for construction and the finish.

Your suggestion would be most welcome before i make a start.

Andy


----------



## corky222

Andy any chance of sending me some of them plans of the dovecote :lol:


----------



## nev

2006!


----------

